# Granite countertop install procedures?



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

If the job sucks, tell them to fix it or remove it.
When my granite counters came, the bump out for the sink was off by 4" and the "S" curves were two different shapes. They took it back to the shop and fixed it that day.
Ron


----------



## DIYmakeover (Apr 20, 2009)

Anyone had any experience either installing or watching their own granite being installed that can help me???


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

I had a outfit install prefabricated granite countertops for me. 

My granite was 2cm. With 2cm granite, there should be full plywood everywhere to provide strength and support. If 3cm granite it would be installed directly to the top of the cabinets.

They made no templates - but did do a zillion measurements every which way and drew a cutting and placement plan. There were some variences along the walls - maybe 1/8" - 1/4" at the maximum, but nothing that the backsplash would not readily cover and hide the gap. I had the same 2cm granite installed 6" high as the backsplash.

I have a stainless undermount sink. The sink lip is sandwiched between the plywood and the granite, with silicone applied as waterseal and adhesvie. The cutout in the plywood was done very neatly following the contour and shape of the sink. It looks very neat - both above where it really counts, and underneath as well.

They had four guys here all day - fitting, grinding, lifting, etc. I was surprized at the amount of time spent and onsite fabrication they did. Made me glad of my desician to not do it myself. :yes:

Pictures attached of the finished job.


----------



## DIYmakeover (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks for the input! I have done extensive reading on how 2cm granite seems to be installed. These guys didn't use full plywood bases and there is nothing holding the undermount sink in except some epoxy on the four corners. I watched them attempt to cut plywood and it looked like they used an axe! I initially had a thought of paying them for the granite itself, having them leave it in the yard and installing myself. After discussing it with my wife, we decided to let them do it. They were done in less than 2 hours and the workmanship is terrible! The cutout for the sink looks like the guessed at the sink size instead of using the template I gave them. I will see what their next move is to make it right. My real problem is I have to wait for who knows how long before I can hook up sink and water, which we have been without for 2 months during the remodel. I appreciate all others input!

Rick.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

You know what's wrong, so why not call a representative from their company and request that they meet you at your home to give them your thoughts on the low level of craftsmanship. They sound like hacks to me, and hopefully you haven't paid for the job yet.


----------



## A.W. Davis (Mar 24, 2007)

2cm granite requires a subtop with 5/8" plywood underneath the granite. The granite is then adhered to the plywood by construction adhesive.

Sounds to me like this granite contractor is probably doing a sunstandard installation. 3/4" strips is completely unacceptable!


----------



## DIYmakeover (Apr 20, 2009)

I have stopped payment on the 2nd half of the job....luckily! They have promised me for two days to come out to try to make me happy....always something comes up and they can't get here! I'm angry with myself that I let them continue after I noticed the 3/4" strips and not full sheets of a base. The backsplash has a bullnose to the top and where it meets in the corners its just packed with clear silicone. I feel it should be mitered/coped to fit better. We had hopes of this granite being the center-piece of the kitchen but it has turned out to be the nightmare instead. Thank you to all that responded thus far....I built laminate countertops for 10 yrs with my Dad who was a successful self-employed contractor for over 40 years. I'm not claiming to know everything but I knew this installation was not right but I wanted to ask about current installation procedures here! 

Rick.


----------



## Bucky Badger (Jan 30, 2009)

Sorry for your bad luck and the hacks you ran into. This is getting to be all to common. I hope you get the situation resolved to your liking without too much problems.


----------



## spatn1212 (Feb 8, 2011)

DIYmakeover, 
It looks like you live in the Pittsburgh, PA area? Where did you find prefabricated granite countertops? I know Mont granite sells slabs, but I'm interested in the prefab. Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Old tread I know, but if the OP does respond, I am curious as to why he has what looks like two spaces for refrigerators. Is one actually a freezer?


----------



## 1910NE (Sep 5, 2010)

@ Jim F-- looks like one hole for a fridge, and one for a stove (the one with the tall backsplash..)


----------



## zman22 (Feb 24, 2010)

*Granite laser measurement*

_"he made no template whatsoever. I asked why and he said if the walls ran off any, they would just cut the wall out to make it fit"._

I'm sorry you didnt throw the bum out after he said that statement above. 
I had a brand new kitchen completed just last year and the Granite guy set up a laser device in the middle of my kitchen on top of a tripod. The guy tapped different corners in my kitchen for the device to read and then a complete scan was recorded. They used the recorded results to cut the stone. It's scary how perfect the measurements came out. :yes:
Let us know how things end up.


----------



## acglobal (Feb 7, 2011)

Ok here, homeowner what did you pay for as stated in contract? I am a fabricator. there are a plethera of ways to install 2cm granite. IDEALLY, a 3/4 marine plywood is the best substrate to use under 2cm granite. However, to my customers on budgets, I simply explain to them they will have 3/4 strips of plywood laminated to back of granite on the edges that wont be visible. I laminate across the length (23") of the granite as well with 3/4 strips. Another option is to laminate strips of the same thickness material or matching material to the bottom of granite on edges that wont be visible as well as the length again. in my training at different shops everyone did things differently. they should have communicated to you what you were getting.


----------

